# PoorBoys Wheel Sealant - Q



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi,

it says on the box, to polish wheels before sealing?

is this so or can i polish after? 

Thanks


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Polishing them after sealing them will take off the sealant :thumb:


----------



## greener (May 2, 2011)

You must polish before then seal


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

So:

Wash \ clean
Ironx to remove brake dust
Polish - maybe 2-3 time
Seal - 2-3 coats

I guess this whole process will need to be repeated - how often?


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

I didn't bother polishing I just sealed my Evo wheels yesterday and iv done a 40 mile trip today and not one but of brake dust on my rims 

It's good stuff


----------



## greener (May 2, 2011)

You could do with Tardis after Iron X,other than that your ok

Every 3 months should be enough


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

greener said:


> You could do with Tardis after Iron X,other than that your ok
> 
> Every 3 months should be enough


I dont think you mean this! lol

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Ta...4DujJ0QXepanMCg&ved=0CHAQsAQ&biw=1680&bih=937


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Question 1: can iron x be used on diamond cut wheels or is it too harsh? 

Question 2: what is good to use to polish your wheels? I also use the poorboys wheel wax but don't polish them just add a coat of poorboys on them and do that a couple of times a month.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Corsasxi_Dan said:


> I didn't bother polishing I just sealed my Evo wheels yesterday and iv done a 40 mile trip today and not one but of brake dust on my rims
> 
> It's good stuff


Have you used your brakes at all ?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If your happy with the finish after using a wheel cleaner go straight to using the Poorboys wheel sealant,no need to use a polish if your happy with what you achieve with ironx.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

VenomUK said:


> Question 1: can iron x be used on diamond cut wheels or is it too harsh?
> 
> Question 2: what is good to use to polish your wheels? I also use the poorboys wheel wax but don't polish them just add a coat of poorboys on them and do that a couple of times a month.


1. Yes you can use Iron-X on diamond cut alloys.
2. I prefer not to polish them as you want the sealant to bond to a bare surface.


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

nickfrog said:


> Have you used your brakes at all ?




course i used my brakes :lol:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> 1. Yes you can use Iron-X on diamond cut alloys.
> 2. I prefer not to polish them as you want the sealant to bond to a bare surface.


If you polish you are creating a bare surface??
As long as you remove all residue.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> If you polish you are creating a bare surface??
> As long as you remove all residue.


You need to follow with an IPA wipe down. A thorough decontamination works for me.


----------



## SirFozzalot (May 24, 2012)

I've never polished my wheels. Just clean and seal. Still got a good finish on them.


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

I wanted to polish \ wax as the wheels are looking rather dull..maybe just me..but i have never polished or waxed em before and they are 20" and deep dished so may just look nice!

I have no polish or wax..what can i buy from halfords - did not want to spend too much..usually i use Meguiars NXT wax for the body - but this is like £19...


----------



## +MJ+ (Apr 16, 2011)

I used to just use EGP to seal my allows. Worked fine and lasted longer than the PB's sealent I'm using now..


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Poorboys wheel sealant smeels soooooo good! And doesn't look bad either!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

nickfrog said:


> Have you used your brakes at all ?


Was thinking exactly the same:lol:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

+MJ+ said:


> I used to just use EGP to seal my allows. Worked fine and lasted longer than the PB's sealent I'm using now..


Thats not a bad shout, I may try that next as have a little left over. I found by chance that I sealed with PB's and it started to rain so left it on the wheels and buffed later and the water ran right off them.

After buffing I found the water didnt run as much as when there was still product on it. Bud cant see how buffing removed so much product?



Ravinder said:


> Poorboys wheel sealant smeels soooooo good! And doesn't look bad either!


I agree, even the missus loves the smell of it 



SamUK said:


> I wanted to polish wax as the wheels are looking rather dull..maybe just me..but i have never polished or waxed em before and they are 20" and deep dished so may just look nice!
> 
> I have no polish or wax..what can i buy from halfords - did not want to spend too much..usually i use Meguiars NXT wax for the body - but this is like £19...


When I got mine back after a referb, I just used body wax as that was all I had at the time. As they were off the car I done two coats inside and out.


----------

